# Design, Fabrication and Testing of AJM



## المُهندس بن فقيه (15 مارس 2010)

*AJM*​ 
*Abrasive Jet Machine*​ 
*هي آلة القطع بستخدام تدفق المادة الكاشطه*​ 
*المرحلة الأولى: دراسة و جمع معلومات عن المشروع AJM*​ 
*مقدمة: *​ 
*AJM .. هي عملية يضغط فيها الهواء و يخلط بمادة الكشط و يتوجه من منطقة واسعة إلى منطقة أضيق التي تسمى بالنوزل ( **Nozzle ) .. و النتيجة تدفق عالي للمخلوط الذي يمكن استخدامه في عمل أثقاب أو تنطيف أو قطع السطح.*​ 
*ولكن تعتبر هذه الطريقة غير تقليدية .. فلماذا لا نستخدم الطرق التقليدية في القطع ؟*​ 
*صعوبة إستخدام الطرق التقليدية في القطع لأكثر من سبب *​ 
*1. بعض المواد قابليتها للتشكيل ضعيفه ما يسمى (**machinabilty**Low) .. على سبيل المثال لو أردنا أن نُحدث ثُقب في قطعة زجاج فإنه لا يمكن إستخدام الحفار ( **Drill ) لأنه بشكل مباشر سينشطب الزجاج و ينكسر بكاملة لأنه خصائص الزجاج غير قابل للتشكيل و سريع الكسر.*​ 
*2. إحتياج الدقة في المنتج.*​ 
*3. إرتفاع معدل الإنتاج.*​ 
*هناك الكثير من الطرق الغير تقليدية التي ممكن أن تستخدم هنا .. ولكن توجهنا نحن إلى **AJM*​ 
*و أيضاً يمكن إستخدام الماء بديلاً للهواء إذ أن المبدأ نفسه يستخدم هنا .. ولكن التحكم بضغط الهواء أسهل و قد أظهرت قدرتها في قطع المواد الهشه و الصلبه.*​ 
*مبدأ العمل للـ **AJM :*​ 
*

*​ 

*مثلما يتضح في الصورة حبيبات المادة الكاشطه تدخل مع الهواء المضغوط فتتجه نحو المخرج الصغير المسمى بنوزل و الذي تكون عنده سرعة التدفق عالية التي تصطدم بقطعة العمل مما يسبب في تأكل و ثقب القطعه المستعملة.*​ 
*المميزات العملية:*​ 
*1. ذو كفاءة عالية جداً مع المواد الصلبة جداً و الهشة و المواد الحساسة مثل السيلكون و السيراميك و الميكا.*​ 
*2. لا يسبب أضرار حرارية على القطعة.*​ 
*المواد الكاشطة المستخدمة :*​ 
*هناك أكثر من مادة كاشطة يمكن إستخدامها .. ولكن نحن أستخدمنا مسحوق كربايد السيلكون .. و النوزل حصلنا عليه من الهند وهو مصنوع من كربايد التنجستن.*​ 
*العوامل المتغيرة:*​ 
*هناك الكثير من العوامل المتغيرة في هذه التجربة .. منها ما يخص المادة الكاشطة .. كنوعيتها و درجة صلابتها و حجم حبيبات المسحوق .. ومنها ما يخص قطعة العمل التي نريد قطعها .. ومنها ما يخص عوامل الإصتطادام الحاصل بين مخلوط المادة و القطعة .. مثل مسافة المواجهة .. و سرعة الجسيمات .. و تأثير الزاوية على الإصطدام.*​ 
*المرحلة الثانيةخطة العمل و التصميم:*​ 
*أولاً وضعنا الرسمة التخطيطية للجهاز و التي توضح أهم أجزاء الآلة و أستخدمنا برنامج الأتوكاد*​ 
*




انقر هنا لمشاهدة الصوره بحجمها الطبيعي. الحجم الاصلي لهذه الصوره هو 664x303 10kb



*​ 
*و يتضح فيها بالترتيب .. ضاغط الهواء الكمبروسر .. مقياس الضغط .. صمام التحكم .. مدخل الهواء .. مدخل المادة الكاشطة .. صفيحة تجمع المادة الكاشطه .. فوهة التغير للنوزل .. قطعة العمل .. مثبتة قطعة العمل .. الحافظة الشفافه .. الإستناد .*​ 
*ومن ثم حصلنا على بعض الأدوات الجاهزة في السوق .. لتوفير الوقت و للحصول على دقة عالية و أيضاً لأن سنواجه صعوبة في تصنيع بعض القطع و قد لا تتواجد الآلات المكملة لصناعة القطعة .. ومنها .. النوزل الذي قُطر 2 مم و الجزء الأعلى لحجرة الإختلاط و الإستناد.*​ 
*ومن ثم بدأنا في تصميم الـ Air & Abrasive Mixing chamber*​ 
*أي حجرة إختلاط الهواء المضغوط و المادة الكاشطة .. أولاً تم إختيار صفيحة حديدية سمكها 2 مم .. وتم التشيك على قدرة تحملها بستخدام قانون الإجهاد عند أعلى ضغط ممكن.**و بعد ذلك لتكوين الشكل المخروطي للحجرة تم إستخدام قانون يعتمد على قُطر الجزء الأعلى و قطر الجزء السفلي ما قبل النوزل و طول المخروط المتوقع لنحصل على الزاوية الداخلية للمخروط .. ومن ثم تم الرسم على الأتوكاد .. لتطبيق القص على الصفيحة الحديدية.*​ 
*

*​ 
*المرحلة الثالثة التصنيع:*​ 
*مثلما ذكرت من قبل تم توفير بعض القطع جاهزة,,*​ 
*و بدأنا بقطع بعض المواد التي نحتاج كحديد الإستناد .. و صفيحة المخروط .. و أستخدمنا أجهزة متنوعة في القطع .. كالقطع بإستخدام البلازما*​ 
*بعد قطع صفيحة المخروط .. تم تشكيلها على الشكل المخروطي بستخدام الـRoller .. أو الإسطوانات المتحركة .. و لكن واجهتنا مشكلة أن هذه المعدة تستطيع أن تُشكل بالحد الأقسى حتى 1.5 مم .. بينما صفيحتنا سمكها 2 مم .. فستخدمنا عملية التسخين لجعل الصفيحة أكثر قابلية للتشكيل ,,*​ 


​ 
*و من ثم تم تشكيل المخروط الصغير الذي يأتي قبل النوزل .. و تسنينه ليعطي قابلية لتغير النوزل .. و ذلك بستخدام Lath Machine,,*​ 


​ 
*تم عمل الأثقاب التي نحتاج بستخدام Milling Machine .. و أيضاً بنفس الآلة تم عمل الأثقاب ذات الزاوية 45 ,,*​ 


​ 
*و طبعاً تم تلحيم الأجزاء التي نحتاج .. و توصيلها ببعض ,,*​ 


​ 
*و في نهاية مهمة التصنيع .. تم تركيب الأجزاء على الإستناد المتوفر .. الذي يحوي دُرج ليتم تجميع المادة الكاشطة بداخله .. لإمكانية إعادة الإستخدام .. و تم رأس الآلة بستخدام ثلاث قطع حديد و تم تشكيل هذه القطع بستخدام التسخين .. ومن ثم تثبيتها .. ليكون الشكل النهائي للمشروع,,*​ 


​ 
*المرحلة الرابعة و الأخيرة: وهي إختبار الجهاز على قطع العمل *​ 
*تم تقسيم المادة الكاشطة بالحجم .. حيث تم التقسيم على حجمين وهما 500 مايكرون و 700 مايكرون و ذلك بستخدام جهاز يسمى بـ Sieve متواجد في معمل الكيمياء,,*​ 


​ 
*و قمنا بتجربتين بستخدام متغيرين وهما حجم حبيبات المادة الكاشطة و التحكم في الضغط .. مع تثبيت كل من .. سماكة قطعة العمل وهي زجاج 2مم .. النوزل 2 مم .. نوعية المادة الكاشطة وهي كربايد السليكون,,*​ 
*وتم الحصول على جدولين لتجربة هما كالتالي:*​ 


​ 



​ 
*و تم قياس قطر الثُقب بستخدام جهاز البروفايل بروجكتور*​ 


​ 
*تم قياس عمق الثقب بستخدام الـ CMM*​ 


​ 
*الملاحظات بختصار:*

*1. حجم حبيبات المادة الكاشطه كلما زادت وجدنا كفاءة القطع تزيد .. إلا أن هذا يعتمد على قُطر الثُقب المطلوب.*​ 
*2. كلما زاد الضغط كلما زادت كفاءة القطع .. لم نستطع أن نتعدى 9 بار من الضغط .. وهو الضغط الذي تم تكوين الثُقب فيه بشكل كامل.*​ 
*3. كلما اقتربنا اكثر و صغرنا منطقة الـ SOD كلما زادت كفاءة القطع .. إلا أنا وجدنا بالنسبة لوضع تجربتنا كان الأفضل هو مسافة 2 مم.*​ 
*4. ظهور بعض قطع الثلج الصغير التي تتكون بسبب خروج الهواء من النوزل الصغير و الذي يسبب إنخفاض في ضغط الهواء و هذا يسبب إنخفاض في درجة الحرارة .. وذلك لأن الهواء أيضاً به نسبة معينة من الرطوبة.*​ 
*5. عدم ظهور أي أضرار حرارية على القطعة. *​ 
*6. القطع يكون على شكل مخروط .. أي أن قطر بداية الثُقب .. أكبر من نهاية الثُقب.*​ 
*العمل الممكن على نفس الجهاز في المستقبل: *​ 
*1. إمكانية التغير في أحد المتغيرات و دراسة فعالية كل متغير. *​ 
*2. تطوير و إضافة بعض المتطلبات وتصميم لحجرة الإختلاط .. لتكوين القطع بشكل مستمر حتى يتم إمكانية القطع بأكثر من شكل وليس أثقاب فحسب.*​ 
*3. التخطيط و رسم خط عمل بشكل أفقي لرأس القاطع .. لإضافة إمكانية القطع بشكل مستمر و على أشكال مختلفة.*​ 
*4. محاولة تخطي مشكلة التثلج التي تحدث بسبب إنخفاض الضغط.*​ 
*5. إمكانية دراسة المنطقة المتأثرة بالقطع .. بسبب توزع المادة الكاشطه على سطح القطعة. *​ 
*و الكثير من الأعمال التي يمكن إضافتها على المشروع.. *​ 
*المشروع من عمل :*​ 


 
*المهندس عبد الله العلوني.. المهندس أكرم فقيه .. المهندس يحيى أمين .. المهندس سهيل منصور*​ 
*بإشراف:*
*الدكتور ساجي فريزاش .. و المهندس مزمل أحمد*​ 
*وقد حصل المشروع بفضل الله سبحانه وتعالى على شهادة أحد أفضل مشاريع العام 2010 في كلية ينبع الصناعية *​ 


​ 


*هذا و صلى الله على سيدنا محمد و على آله وصحبه وسلم أجمعين ,,*​ 
*أخوكم بن فقيه*​


----------



## المُهندس بن فقيه (27 أبريل 2010)

*ملف pdf*

حبيت أضيف لكم الشرح على ملف pdf لأني أرسلته ليرفع على أحد المواقع الهندسية المهتمة ..و لمن يرغب برفع الملف على أي موقع هندسي أو علمي ليستفيد منه المهتمين .. لا مانع 

و من لديه أي إستفسار أو ملاحظة فلا يبخل لنستفيد جميعاً 

و أسأل الله التوفيق للجميع


----------



## الرايق22 (28 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## عبدالله الجنابي (29 أبريل 2010)

جزااك الله خير


----------



## المُهندس بن فقيه (29 أبريل 2010)

اللهم آمين .. بكل صدق أثلجتم صدري بدعواتكم الطيبة .. أسأل الله لكم التوفيق


----------



## أحمد رأفت (30 أبريل 2010)

موضوعك جميل جدآ


----------



## المُهندس بن فقيه (3 مايو 2010)

أشكرك أخي أحمد .. وهذا بعض ما عندكم 

أسعدتني بتواجدك و إبدأ رأيك 

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ELGAMAL (8 مايو 2010)

*. وشكرا لك على جهودك*


----------



## المُهندس بن فقيه (19 مايو 2010)

حياك الله يا أخي الكريم .. وشكراً لمرورك


----------



## عبدالله الجنابي (1 يوليو 2010)

شكراً


----------



## eng 3bd el hai (29 يوليو 2010)

راااااااااااااااااااااااائع جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## المُهندس بن فقيه (5 أغسطس 2010)

حياك الله أخي الكريم .. والحمد لله أن الموضوع حاز على إعجابك 

اللهم لك الحمد


----------



## sendbad5200 (27 سبتمبر 2010)

@ ò×‹¨[email protected]ÝÔã@Ýöbë


----------



## tet (4 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
وبارك الله فيكم
وبتمنى ايميل أحد أعضاء المشروع للتواصل معه
لاننا ان شاء الله مشروعنا هيكون هوا ده باذن الله
ده ايميلى:
[email protected]
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## tet (4 نوفمبر 2010)

كل من يستطيع أن يفيدنا فى هذا المشروع
يجزيه الله عنا خيرا


----------



## المُهندس بن فقيه (28 نوفمبر 2010)

حياك الله أخويا المُهندس طه .. وأرسلتلك بريد على الإميل 

وأي خدمة لك ولجميع الأخوان 

أسأل المولى أن يوفق الجميع


----------



## eng_msalim (28 نوفمبر 2010)

اريد ان اسالك اخى سؤالا........الانتشار الذى يحدث للهواء بعد الخروج من النوزيل
ما هو الحل لتجنب تلك المشكلة


----------



## المُهندس بن فقيه (29 نوفمبر 2010)

أخي الغالي 

أعتقد والله أعلم أن تساؤلك عن الهواء المُصاحب بلمادة القاطعة ( الشبيهه بحبات الرمل ) .. وتجنب الإنتشار هذا لأمرين للسلامة ولتجنب إتصاخ المنطقة المحيطة 

تجنبنا هذه المشكلة بتفصيل غُرفة بلاستيكية شفافة تُحيط بالمُعدة وتغطي قطعة الإختبار سوياً .. وأتممنا تفصيل باب صغير لإمكانية تغير القطع وإخارجها

شاكر لك تساؤلك الطيب .. وإن لم تضح الفكرة أو أنني أجبت سؤال مُغاير لما تريد .. فلا تتردد بطرح التوضيح 

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_msalim (29 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكرو اخى العزيز على الرد
ولاكنى الان اسال عن تغير المساحة الناتجة نتيجة لبعد المسافة بين النوزيل والشغله"diffusion" ........وبالتالى يحدث اختلاف فى الابعاد وعدم وجود دقة عالية فى المنتج بالمقارنة بماكينات القطع بالماء abrasive water jet machine
وما هى المميزات التى تمتلكها تلك الطريقة عن الماء علما بان الماء يمكن ان يقطع حتى 24 قدم من البلاستك


----------



## المُهندس بن فقيه (30 نوفمبر 2010)

المهندس مسلم .. شاكر لك تساؤلك 

بالنسبة للإنتشار المُحدث بعد النوزل للنشارة .. في مشروعنا تحكمنا بها حين توصلنا لأفضل مسافة بين قطعة الإختبار والنوزل وهي قريبة بحيث تُقلل من الإنتشار SOD .. وهُناك من يستخدم بعض الأدوات الإضافية التي تُغطي قطعة العمل و النوزل بحيث تُقلل من الإنتشار 

أما بالنسبة للمقارنة بين AJM و WJM .. فمثلما ذكرت أن الثانية جودتها أعلى وتقطع سُمك أكبر .. وذلك يعود لأكثر من عامل مثل الكثافة وأيضاً التحكم بدرجة الحرارة للماء 

&#55349;&#56388;=&#55349;&#56395;&#55349;&#56397;&#55349;&#56401;3&#55349;&#56393;23(&#55349;&#57100;12&#55349;&#56379;&#55349;&#5642034

Material Removal Rate (MRR) Q is,
Z= number of abrasive impacting particles per unit time d= mean diameter of abrasive grains V= velocity of abrasive grains p= density of abrasive grains Hw= the hardness of work piece X= a constant

تنبية القانون ربما لا يظهر بشكل الصحيح .. لأن بعض المذكور هو قوى .. ولكن فقط الذكر هُنا لملاحظة تأثير الكثافة 

أكثر ما يميز إستخدام الهواء عن الماء .. ما جعلنا نتوجه للهواء هو توفر المُعدات والأدوات المستخدمة وسهولة التحكم به مقارنة بالماء .. ولتجنب عدد من المشاكل التي تأخذ وقت لتجنبها في حال إستخدام الماء 

وأشكر لك نقاشك الطيب .. وأي نقطة أخرى تفضل مشكوراً


----------



## كرم الحمداني (4 مارس 2011)

thankx


----------



## e.m.a88 (21 مارس 2013)

مشكور


----------

